# Where in Honolulu can I Refill co2 tank



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi,

Iam looking to get a co2 system for a 55g tank. I was looking at a 5lbs co2 tank, but wandering how much does it cost to refill and where in Honolulu is a place that refills co2 tanks. I was considering those paintball 24oz co2 tanks where I can go to sport authority and have it refilled for $3.50 but again not sure how long it will last. If it lasts a month that would be ok, I know those co2 pro system where you can use paintball co2 tanks.

My other option is getting a JBJ Dual Gauge CO2 Regulator w/ Solenoid + Bubble Counter + Built-in Check Valve and a 5lbs co2 tank and a co2 diffuser. Is that all I would need to get this running?

Any advice or help is appreciated

thanks


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Cheapest place I have found is Oahu Fire in the Pearl City industrial park. About $10 for a 5lb refill depending on who is working that day.


----------



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks! How about gaspro or any other place in the honolulu area?


----------



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

what do you think about those 24oz paintball co2 tanks? Anyone know how long they will last on a 55g tank. They cost around $3.50 to fill up at sports authority. But I think a 5lbs co2 tank might be better in the long run

thanks


----------



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking to get a [JBJ Dual Gauge CO2 Regulator w/ Solenoid + Bubble Counter + Built-in Check Valve. Any feedback on these.

thanks


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

ethanhunter said:


> Thanks! How about gaspro or any other place in the honolulu area?


Gaspro is expensive, like $30 I think for a 5lb. They also trade tanks so if you bought a new one, you will probably never see it again if you go there. For a 55 gal, a paintball tank won't last very long. Better off in the long run getting a 5lb or even a 2.5lb tank. Price difference on the cost and fill of those tanks arent much different so you might as well get a bigger tank. Never had any experience with the jbj regulator. I use a sumo regulator myself.


----------



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

$30! to refill, gaspro would be closer but I will have to trade tanks to? As for the one in pearl city Oahu fire, are they pretty good, $10 for a refill sounds better or even $15, Do you know there hours of operation?

thanks


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

ethanhunter said:


> $30! to refill, gaspro would be closer but I will have to trade tanks to? As for the one in pearl city Oahu fire, are they pretty good, $10 for a refill sounds better or even $15, Do you know there hours of operation?
> 
> thanks


I'm not sure what their hours are but I know they are closed on the weekends. Try calling on monday. Oahu fire will fill your tank there while you wait, only takes a few minutes. The thing about gaspro too is that there is usually like a 3 day waiting list which I don't understand at all.


----------



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks for your help! I will call monday, do I have to make an appointment? As for gaspro someone told me its $20 to fill up a 5lbs co2 but you said there is a waiting list, its closer but dont want to wait. How much times have you filled up your tank at Oahu fire? Do you use that bubble liquid to fill up your bubble counter or just regular water, someone told me its better then water because it does not evaporate.

Here is what Iam getting for my co2 system

1.5lbs co2 tank
2.JBJ Dual Gauge CO2 Regulator w/ Solenoid + Bubble Counter + Built-in Check Valve
3.tubing
4.going get a glass diffuse from aquascapes

Is there anything Iam missing or need ?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Nope don't need an appt. Just walk right in. There's usually a guy downstairs that does all the filling. Sound like you have everything you need to get your co2 started. I use water and it works fine. You can also use mineral oil and I think glycerin too(not too sure about this one though).


----------



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks again I really appreciate your help! You notice a big difference from no co2 to going to pressurized co2? As for the diffuser, aquascape sells the larger size for around $34, there are other ones that sell for $14 or $19. Any tips? If you have pics of your tank I would love to see them.


----------



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

I forgot to ask how much do they sell 5lbs co2 tanks here? I found place to order a 5lbs tank but just wanted to know the price difference from getting it locally compared to ordering one.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Get your tank online. Its probably a lot cheaper than trying to find one locally. Check ebay or even here in the sns for a diffusor. Btw, answered your pm too.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry wasn't on for a couple of days. nokturnalkid gives sound advice and helped me with a lot of my decisions. also pm replied


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't forget the brass check valve!

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/check-valves.html


----------

